# How do you like 686 snowboard pants?



## Rookie09 (Sep 5, 2012)

I also found a pair of DC Santoro pants for $42 that retail for $230. They're pretty much brand new (were returned without being used). These are in size medium which would probably fit me better. Would they be a better choice than the $55 686 pair in size small?


----------



## 2hipp4u (Dec 24, 2010)

My son is 6' 3" and a 29" waist, he wears the same pant in a tall. They are still loose as hell on his waist.

I'm 34" waist and got the large which are a bit big but they are adjustable, the med just was too tight.

All the 686 pants seem too run on the big side IMHO.


----------



## budderbear (Nov 27, 2011)

I have some smarty cargos and I love them. Super toasty with the liner in (make sure it comes with the liner!) and nice without it on bluebird days. As others have said they do run a little big. I normally wear a size large but got a medium and they're still bit bagy, which is nice though if you ever wear ass pads. I'd said if you normally wear a medium a small is fine but if your sometimes between a medium and a large then the smalls probably won't cut it. Also are you looking at geartrade by any chance ? If so make sure you ask them about the liner b4 you buy.


----------



## Rookie09 (Sep 5, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback! yes I'm looking at geartrade. I think they come with the liner but if I decide to get them I'll double check. What do you think about the DC pants compared to these? They're a bit closer to my size, over $10 cheaper, and retail for $30 more. I go snowboarding about 15 times a year and this will be my first season with real snowboard pants. will the DCs cut it for me, or are 686 Smartys really that much better?


----------



## budderbear (Nov 27, 2011)

The 686 are a tad more waterproof and probably a bit more durable and warm (never ridden the dc though). My cousin picked up some dc sneakers and they didn't even last a month, although they were from ross. Since I'm normally a 32-34 waist and the mediums are a bit big on me now I think at a true 31 waist the smalls should fit pretty great. Just my .02 though might want to wait for someone with some dc's to respond. 

I already had some 09' smarty's which is why I picked up another pair off geartrade this summer. My other are still holding up excellent, I just wanted a spare pair incase they ever stop selling them. Unfortunately I never asked about the liner and just assumed it was included from the pictures, but it wasn't. Geartrade (aka backcountry.com) are pretty cool though. The item did arrive with tags still on, and after asking them about the liner they gave me $15 back (only $52 to begin with). I just ended up doing some research and getting: Under Armour Mens ColdGear Fleece Athletic Pants

There's a little box at the bottom of the page on geartrade that lets you ask questions. They usually get back to you really quick.

Also there's retail price and then there's the general price that everyone is selling them for. The 686's retail for $199 and alot of places are still selling them at that. The dc's retail for $229 but a lot of places are selling them for only $129. That should say a little something about how quality or popular they are.


----------



## Rookie09 (Sep 5, 2012)

budderbear said:


> The 686 are a tad more waterproof and probably a bit more durable and warm (never ridden the dc though). My cousin picked up some dc sneakers and they didn't even last a month, although they were from ross. Since I'm normally a 32-34 waist and the mediums are a bit big on me now I think at a true 31 waist the smalls should fit pretty great. Just my .02 though might want to wait for someone with some dc's to respond.
> 
> I already had some 09' smarty's which is why I picked up another pair off geartrade this summer. My other are still holding up excellent, I just wanted a spare pair incase they ever stop selling them. Unfortunately I never asked about the liner and just assumed it was included from the pictures, but it wasn't. Geartrade (aka backcountry.com) are pretty cool though. The item did arrive with tags still on, and after asking them about the liner they gave me $15 back (only $52 to begin with). I just ended up doing some research and getting: Under Armour Mens ColdGear Fleece Athletic Pants
> 
> ...


Thanks. I use geartrade a bunch too. Already place about 17 orders this year (half of it for my friends). I know DC isn't as good. They'll just be my fallback in case these 686s don't fit. I do have a younger brother who I could give them to if they're too small haha. As for sizing, I'm pretty sure the 686 smalls will fit in the waist, I'm more concerned about the length. I don't want them to barely reach my ankles. I like having them wrinkle around the bottom of my boot and I'd like to be able to step on the heels when I'm not wearing boots. My jean inseam is 32 and the 686 small insean is 31. Will they still go about as long since they're snowpants or will I notice them being shorter? Also, I won't really have to wear any base layers if they come with the liner, correct?


----------



## Krug (Mar 27, 2010)

Rookie09 said:


> I want to buy a pair of 686 snowboard pants since I hear they're supposed to be some of the best out there. I found a really good deal on a pair of Smarty Original Cargo in size small and I'm basically wondering if they'll be big enough. The waist on the smalls are 30-32 and the inseam is 31. I'm 5'9 150 lbs and my normal jean size is 32x32. I'm mainly concerned about the length. Would a 31 inseam on snowboard pants be close to a 32 for jeans? The jeans drag on the floor when I wear them without shoes and I want the snowboard pants to do the same. I want them to have some wrinkle at the bottom when wearing my boots instead of barely reaching the bottom. I'd like maybe slightly baggy but pretty close to true fit. I also heard that 686 generally runs big. So, do you think small would be big enough for me or should I pass up on the $55 price tag to look for a pair of mediums?


686 smarty is a great pant and damn near indestructible. I've had the same pair for 3 or 4 years now. As others have said, they run on the big side.

Krug


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

I love my 686 Smartys. I've had a couple pairs of 686 pants (Smarty and some of their limited edition) and I've worn Nomis (tore those up quick), Nike and DC. I am 5'7" 140# about 31" inseam and I rock a M for a little baggier fit. They come in tall, regular and short lengths though I've rarely seen the short. The M are definitely long inseam, probably would be ok for someone with a 33" or 34" inseam .

The S will do you fine if you get them T. If you are that skinny and you want somewhat fitted the S will be good. If you want baggier, go M and don't get T, get the regular length.

The only thing these pants aren't good for is late spring riding. When the temps go much above 60F, they are just too heavy.


----------



## Rookie09 (Sep 5, 2012)

ok well the deal for $55 was only on a regular small so it might be a bit short for me if i want them slightly baggy. what did you think about your DCs? Because I found a $40 pair of almost pretty much brand new DCs that retail for $230 with 10k waterproofing. what is the durability like for DC, considering I only ride about 15 times a year so I won't be thrashing them completely.


----------



## Rookie09 (Sep 5, 2012)

Well I decided to try to 686 smarty. if they're too small im just gonna sell them to my younger brother haha. I'll update when they arrive.


----------



## Rookie09 (Sep 5, 2012)

pants just arrived. tried em on and they're SICK! they fit me perfectly, even had to tighten up the waist a little bit. These definitely run big. the materials and technology put into these is amazing. im wearing the liner right now and it's like the best pair of sweats i've ever owned haha. im pumped for the season to start! Can't believe I got them for less than $55 they look like they've never been worn!


----------



## 2hipp4u (Dec 24, 2010)

Cool,

I know someone said they are a little warm in the spring, but if you just wear some boxers without the liner and unzip the vents they will be fine.

Good score on the price.


----------



## Rookie09 (Sep 5, 2012)

They're hot with the liner in them. I was walking around the house in them for a liner in just the shell and compression shorts with the vents open. They were still pretty warm (it's in the 70s) but I could feel the air moving in through the vents with every step. I think they'll do fine both in warm and cold weather


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

I never wear the liners, I pack those for lounging afterwards and drinking. I always have been fine wearing them with just a pair of Under Armor Cold Gear 2.0 (their medium weight gear) and keeping the vents zipped. I've done this in weather as cold as -15F on the "peaks" of Sunday River and Killington.

I wore them last year in Stowe in March when it was like a freakish 80F+ and I died. Actually, I was wearing the LTD 686 destructed denim but same deal. Way too much pant for that weather. If you were good @ 70degF, you'll be good in all conditions.

Happy Shredding.


----------



## Rookie09 (Sep 5, 2012)

Well I'll probably use the liner most of the time in the middle of the winter but start and end the season without it. I live in MN so it gets pretty cold here and I've never really snowboarded in weather over 40 so I shouldn't have to worry about them being too warm


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

Nice steal, I got a 686 Reserved pant for $49 on gear trade :thumbsup: they're fuckin sweeeet.


----------



## Rookie09 (Sep 5, 2012)

Nice! I got mine on geartrade too


----------

